# History of the Swastika



## JWW427 (Nov 4, 2020)

The swastika has to be one of the most important and controversial symbols in history.
Most people associate it with the Nazis, but it far predates them. I think it goes back even further than Atlantis times.
In addition to the below information,  Ive researched that the swastika also symbolizes the torsion creative force of the cosmos.
Hitler and Himmler reversed it to have a new meaning for them: Sheer will by force and inevitable victory.
The American Boy Scouts used the symbol until 1933, and Native American tribes used it as well. It was a worldwide symbol, which gives some evidence of ancient worldwide high civilizations in my opinion.


From Ancient Origins website:

*The Powerful Symbol of the Swastika and its 12,000 Year History*

The swastika is a symbol that was used in the 20 th century by of one of the most hated men ever to have lived, a symbol that now represents the slaughter of millions of people and one of the most destructive wars on Earth. But Adolf Hitler was not the first to use this symbol. In fact, it was used as a positive and powerful symbol thousands of years before him, across many cultures and continents.

*Spiritual Beginning for the Swastika *
For the Hindus and Buddhists in India and other Asian countries, the swastika was an important symbol for many thousands of years and, to this day, the symbol can still be seen in abundance - on temples, buses, taxis, and on the cover of books. It was also used in Ancient Greece and Rome, and can be found in the remains of the ancient city of Troy, which existed 4,000 years ago. The ancient Druids and the Celts also used the symbol, reflected in many artifacts that have been discovered. It was used by Nordic tribes, and even early Christians used the Swastika as one of their symbols, including the Teutonic Knights , a German medieval military order, which became a purely religious Catholic Order. But why is this symbol so important and why did Adolf Hitler decide to use it?



A swastika is a symbol found in many cultures, with different meanings, drawn in different styles.

​*Positive Days of the Swastika *
The word ‘swastika’ is a Sanskrit word (‘svasktika’) meaning ‘It is’, ‘Well Being’, ‘Good Existence, and ‘Good Luck’. However, it is also known by different names in different countries - like ‘Wan’ in China, ‘Manji’ in Japan, ‘Fylfot’ in England, ‘Hakenkreuz’ in Germany and ‘Tetraskelion’ or ‘Tetragammadion’ in Greece.


Mosaic swastika in excavated Byzantine church in Shavei Tzion (Israel).​In 1979, a Sanskrit scholar P. R. Sarkar said that the deeper meaning of the word is ‘Permanent Victory’. He also said that like any symbol it can have positive and negative meaning depending on how it is drawn. So in Hinduism, the right-hand swastika illustrated below is a symbol of the God Vishnu and the Sun, while the left-hand swastika is a symbol of Kali and Magic.

​The double meaning of symbols is common in ancient traditions , like for example the symbol of the pentagram (five pointed star), which is viewed as negative when pointing downwards, and positive when pointing upwards.

*12,000 Years of Symbolism *
The earliest swastika ever found was uncovered in Mezine, Ukraine, carved on an ivory figurine which dates back an incredible 12,000 years. One of the earliest cultures that are known to have used the Swastika was a Neolithic culture in Southern Europe, in the area that is now Serbia, Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, known as the Vinca Culture, which dates back around 8,000 years.


Swastika pattern on a mammoth bone bracelet from Mizyn. (Image: Encyclopedia of Ukraine )​In Buddhism, the swastika is a symbol of good fortune, prosperity, abundance and eternity. It is directly related to Buddha and can be found carved on statues on the soles of his feet and on his heart.  It is said that it contains Buddha’s mind.


Wooden Buddha statue with gamadian (swastika).​On the walls of the Christian catacombs in Rome, the symbol of the Swastika appears next to the words “ZOTIKO ZOTIKO” which means “Life of Life”. It can also be found on the window openings of the mysterious Lalibela Rock churches of Ethiopia, and in various other churches around the world.


Skastika symbol in the window of Lalibela Rock hewn churches.



Various examples of the swastika in Christian settings. ( The Swastikaphobia Project )​
Over 50 ancient geoglyphs, including swastika, discovered in Kazakhstan
Unearthed Brooch Tells of the Nazis’ Abuse of Ancient Norse Runes to Spread Their Dark Ideology



Left, The Samarra bowl at the Pergamonmuseum, Berlin. The swastika in the center of the design is a reconstruction.  Right, Finding the cemetery of Ancient Thera, 8th to 7th century BC. Archaeological Museum of Fira. ( CC BY-SA 3.0 )
​In Nordic Myths , Odin is represented passing through space as a whirling disk or swastika looking down through all worlds. In North America, the swastika was used by the Navajos. In Ancient Greece, Pythagoras used the Swastika under the name ‘Tetraktys’ and it was a symbol linking heaven and earth, with the right arm pointing to heaven and its left arm pointing to Earth.
It has been used by the Phoenicians as a symbol of the Sun and it was a sacred symbol used by the priestesses.




The swastika, the Phoenician sun symbol, on the Phoenician Craig-Narget stone in Scotland, and on the robe of a Phoenician high priestess. (Source)​How and why did so many diverse countries and cultures, across many eras, use the same symbol and apparently with the same meaning?
It is ironic, and unfortunate, that a symbol of life and eternity that was considered sacred for thousands of years has become a symbol of hatred.


I also found this swastika documentary to be pretty darn good. It at least mentions the Thule and Vril Societies. It clears up a lot of myths.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkwfaDEcu1I_


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 5, 2020)

Just adding a couple of images that support this post.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 5, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> It can also be found on the window openings of the mysterious *Lalibela Rock churches* of Ethiopia, and in various other churches around the world.



Along with the other symbol that has been appropriated ...or misappropriated - the Star of David.




_Source_​


----------



## codis (Nov 5, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Along with the other symbol that has been appropriated ...or misappropriated - the Star of David.


And that one looks somehow similar to it:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valknut


----------



## Six (Nov 5, 2020)

The symbol itself it's pretty simplistic in a sense that it can resemble too many things. My guess is this:


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 5, 2020)

Six said:


> The symbol itself it's pretty simplistic in a sense that it can resemble too many things. My guess is this:
> View attachment 2447


This is 100% arctic symbolism, aka Paradise/Heaven symbolism. Interesting thought to put the Big Dipper in place. But we should also consider the four Dwarves (Nordri, Sudri, Austri and Vestri - North, South, East and West), the four Winds (Boreas, Zephyrus, Notus, Eurus).
In support of your view we have the image of the Auriga who drives the chariot with four horses...
Here Tilak explains the correlation between the movement of the sun and ancient Aryan myths
http://cakravartin.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/tilak.pdf


----------



## Six (Nov 5, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> Six said:
> 
> 
> > The symbol itself it's pretty simplistic in a sense that it can resemble too many things. My guess is this:
> ...


Thanks for the book. I'll definitely go thru it.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 5, 2020)

The word swastika comes from Sanskrit: स्वस्तिक, romanized: svástika, meaning 'conducive to well-being'. In Hinduism, the right-facing *symbol* (卐) is called swastika, symbolizing surya ('sun'), prosperity and good luck, while the left-facing *symbol* (卍) is called sauvastika, symbolizing night or tantric aspects of Kali.

Saw this so much when in India but mostly the un-stylised version, on big buildings, temples and some just scribbles on random pieces of rock, none of the "western" shame was attached to it whatsoever!


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 5, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> The word swastika comes from Sanskrit: स्वस्तिक, romanized: svástika, meaning 'conducive to well-being'. In Hinduism, the right-facing *symbol* (卐) is called swastika, symbolizing surya ('sun'), prosperity and good luck, while the left-facing *symbol* (卍) is called sauvastika, symbolizing night or tantric aspects of Kali.


The swastika probably reprents the Sun in his movement from right to left (looking towards the North Pole). In particular this is the "going up" of the Sun towards the top of the sacred mountain. The Sun never reaches the top, but goes around and up until the Summer solstice.
Then the Sun goes down until "he" disappears behind the horizon. This is the sauvastika. If we follow the direction of the Sun towards South (and therefore looking towards the Equator), we will see a movement from left to right. The Sun "goes down" until the Winter solstice.
All of this obviously from the perspective of people inhabiting the Northern Hemisphere.



​This is not the point of view from an artict perspective, but should anyway illustrate what I mean.
In the first case you are looking towards the Pole and the Sun goes "up" from the East on your right to the West on your left (swastika).
In the second case if you look towards the Equator instead of the Pole, the Sun goes "down" from the East on your left to the West on your right (sauvastika).


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 5, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > The word swastika comes from Sanskrit: स्वस्तिक, romanized: svástika, meaning 'conducive to well-being'. In Hinduism, the right-facing *symbol* (卐) is called swastika, symbolizing surya ('sun'), prosperity and good luck, while the left-facing *symbol* (卍) is called sauvastika, symbolizing night or tantric aspects of Kali.
> ...


I can't help feeling that the use of the swastika was a direct snub at christianity and revenge by a certain group of peoples and this is just another cog in that wheel because as we now the whole christ story is just the resurrection of the sun at our Christmas time, which is just a rehash of the Mithra story and countless others, many subliminal's, wars are always religious and as i see it a war for our souls.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 5, 2020)

Apart from recent historical wars and politics, the whole movement for the discovery of the meaning behind myths and legends began in various parts of Europe by different authors. I am personally glad that they did it...


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Jan 3, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Six said:
> 
> 
> > The symbol itself it's pretty simplistic in a sense that it can resemble too many things. My guess is this:
> ...



For sure a SOLAR symbol.

North pole linking may comes from SHU (swa) -Shoah- Shuas-tika.
The same scheme for SHU-eden (SWEDEN).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shu_(Egyptian_god)
BUT more interestingly to me it's relating Swastika and Black Sun.

https://encyclopedia.ushmm.org/content/en/article/history-of-the-swastika
1919 (new zionist world order)
2019 RESET

...............................








Black Hole Sun.

..........................................................





Soundgarden (Black Hole Sun)

...........................................


----------



## sandokhan (Jan 3, 2021)

> At the center of each vibration lies a swastika



Knights of the Black Sun

Soon, I will be posting the new radical chronology of history model of the atom, where the swastika must be an integral part of the two counter-rotating tetrahedrons (one is a shadow of the other). The swastika is an acoustic turbine.


----------



## Coulness (Jan 4, 2021)

With there being such a short period of time between WWI and WWII, it has always struck me as strange that the swastika was used on war memorials, like Balmoral and Swansea.


----------



## Cosmicparrot (Jul 13, 2022)

JWW427 said:


> The swastika has to be one of the most important and controversial symbols in history.
> Most people associate it with the Nazis, but it far predates them. I think it goes back even further than Atlantis times.
> In addition to the below information,  Ive researched that the swastika also symbolizes the torsion creative force of the cosmos.
> Hitler and Himmler reversed it to have a new meaning for them: Sheer will by force and inevitable victory.
> ...



Hitler used it because the Germans were nationalists and believed in Purity, Truth, Peace and Harmony. Hitler brought this to the German people. He also destroyed all Freemason Lodges in Germany, Austria, Czechoslovakia, Belgium, Holland and France and Poland too. There is much evidence of this but the "mainstream lies and media" behind making out Hitler and the Germans were evil is completely wrong. He was liberating Germanic people from Bolshevism, Kaballaists, Ashkenazi Jews who worship the evil Talmud. If you know the Talmud then you would understand. The Rothschild Family gave Britain, Vichy France, Australia, NZ, Canada and other Commonwealth nations lots of money to take out Germany, even giving money to Stalin, then eventually to the United States. They all hated Hitler with a passion. Hence, the evil fire bombing of Dresden, Berlin, Hamburg, Koln, etc ... I could got on. The symbol is representing Harmony and Goodness. Nothing evil about it at all. The scholars, academics, Freemasons etc ... all turned it into evil and did not represent the past as they are the ones that wiped the past out.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 13, 2022)

I've always thought of the swastikas as a representation of the vortex phenomena. A powerful accumulation of centrifugal forces in a medium which create thrust and propulsion, whether that's in air, in water or in a magnetic field. Maybe the ancients knew how to use that geometrical form into their daily life
The greco-roman architecture uses chains of swastikas as decoration in facades of the buildings looking like waves. Other times the swastikas are depicted in floor mosaics and are put into cardinal points of a grid, leading me to think about the atomic crystalline configuration of diamante or graphene.

some more images.


----------



## sekito (Jul 13, 2022)

As mentioned by previous posters already, one of the meanings of the Swastika is the “Black Sun”
what is not mentioned however, is that the “Black Sun” is synonymous with Saturn.

Another meaning of the Swastika, or at least it was so claimed, is the letter G, standing for God(or G-d),
which as you might have guessed, the same G used by Freemasons in their symbol.

So Nazism is veiled masonry, as proven by the symbology


----------



## intothevoid (Jul 13, 2022)

It was also on Soviet banknotes until 1922-


----------



## sekito (Jul 13, 2022)

intothevoid said:


> It was also on Soviet banknotes until 1922-
> View attachment 24045View attachment 24046


Curious isn’t it? It’s as if the Nazi Party and Soviet Russia are created by the same people

 of course, the USSR sickle and hammer symbol represents the same thing:
sickle (Saturn) hammer (mason) and the cross


----------



## intothevoid (Jul 13, 2022)

My last post got messed up somehow. Here's the other image full size. 

edit- sorry just noticed you can enlarge it anyway by clicking the thumbnail.


----------



## intothevoid (Jul 16, 2022)

sekito said:


> Curious isn’t it? It’s as if the Nazi Party and Soviet Russia are created by the same people
> 
> of course, the USSR sickle and hammer symbol represents the same thing:
> sickle (Saturn) hammer (mason) and the cross


Sorry for the late reply. You're absolutely right about the Nazi's and Soviets - created and funded by same people. 

Interesting, hadn't heard of the USSR Saturn symbolism before.


----------

